# Paper Mache Disaster! :(



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

Curious as to why you were letting it dry between layers? I usually do multiple players at once.. and then add a third sometimes forth layer then let dry. Unfortunatly balloons do pop...I don't know how you can save it..sorry


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ack! 

Don't know if you can salvage the ball as is. (was that going to be a head?) 

"what you did wrong"...

I'm just guessing from the pics, but looks like you had the knot of the balloon tied/taped/strapped to tube holding the balloon? Looks like the wet mache was enough weight to put pressure on that point to popping. Consider bringing the mache down onto that tube to support some of the weight, or drying the thing upright intsead of hanging. 

I don't like using balloons myself. Get the appropriate sized styrofoam ball, and (if you need it hollow) cut it in half. Mache both halves several layers and let them dry completely, then pull the styrofoam out and mache the 2 halves together with just some at the seam.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Depending on what you are trying to make you could use what you have and make a deformed mutant head or something out of it. One thing I do instead of using balloons which as said can pop is to use garbage bags stuffed with paper or packing peanuts or whatever else I have on hand to give it shape.


----------



## MagicMalachi (Sep 17, 2012)

Paulaween said:


> Curious as to why you were letting it dry between layers? I usually do multiple players at once.. and then add a third sometimes forth layer then let dry. Unfortunatly balloons do pop...I don't know how you can save it..sorry


Thanks for the reply! As for the reason to letting it dry between layers is because from what I read that was what you was suppose to do? lol I was using a Flour/Water mix and from what I have read you have to let it dry out each layer to help stop molding.... If I should of done it all at once then next time that is what I will do lol


----------



## MagicMalachi (Sep 17, 2012)

Woah lots of replies! lol Thanks everyone for the input! 

UnOrthodOx - yea it was going to be a head and I guess it can still be just a deformed one lol and the reason why i had it upside down to dry was because it was a lot of weight on the balloon and it was sagging heavily to one side so i put it upside down to not have it sag.

Scottv42 - Thats a great idea! Thanks for that tip! Next time that will be what I do!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I use a beach ball (stronger for the weight of the maché and won't shrink up over time, which is possibly what caused the balloon to pop) and then use a roll of duct tape under the beach ball to hold up the ball from the surface and allow me to get under the ball. I usually duct tape the ball/tape roll down (using a different roll obviously) to the board - basically run a few strands of tape from the middle of the ball and down to the board on 4 sides so it's more stable (smooth to the surface of the ball and all the way down to the board, not standing out like tent ropes). Also make sure to position the airplug in the roll of duct tape, so when you're done, you can just open and deflate and yank out the ball (but make sure it is completely dry and needs a minimum of 4 layers to make sure the dry maché is strong enough to stand up to some gentle tugging while you're pulling out the deflated ball). 

For the flat surface, I use a drawing board, but you could get any flat piece of masonite or wood to use. As it's also a drawing board I use for drawing, I put a garbage bag over it and then duct tape it REALLY tight to the surface and cause a huge mess. Just turn inside out and use to clean up after I'm through.

There are all kinds of beach ball sizes out there, and I would use a cheap plastic ball I could pop if I couldn't locate a beach ball... check dollar stores and summer clearances as now is the time to grab them.

I do multiple layers at once too, but the board/tape arrangement means I can walk away or pick it up and move it while it dries (more layers=longer dry time).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've had that happen on that scale. See my second sig line on how I feel about this kinda stuff.

First, if it's only 2 layers, try blowing it up again. Sounds crazy but it worked for me. If the hole is small enough & you can blow hard enough, it will push back out. The other thing I've done is cut a big enough hole to get your hand into & just push it out again.

Then with any future layers dry it sitting on a larger base, like a coffee can or cardboard with the correct sized hole, something along those lines, don't hang it.

I usually do 2 layers then pop the balloon if I'm using a balloon as the base but then I'm not doing larger stuff right now. Just small melon sized stuff. And it will happen with balloons more often than not. They lose air after a day or 2 & start deflating. So if you wanna continue to use balloons dry stuff quickly to get more layers on quickly then pop the balloon.

Styrofoam works well, any kind of sturdier ball works well too. All can be found at dollar stores, 5 Below, the grocery store, etc.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

My two tips:

1. Put salt in your mache mix as a mold inhibitor.

2. Use punch balloons; they're made of a much thicker material.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I made all of these bobble heads for our tap group out of paper mache. I use Stalloween's mache recipe with some salt. I picked up beach balls at the dollar store, I am pretty sure they were 22" diameter and I applied 3 layers in 1 go for the base, I let that dry for a couple of days before adding two more. PM me if you have any questions, be happy to help if I can??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry about the flattened souffle look. I do appreciate your posting your photos so we can all learn from it. I've never done paper mache before either so this is helpful. I like the technique of the halved styrofoam balls and seaming approach. Thanks guys.

BTW regarding your burst/deflated balloon. Any chance you could insert another balloon in there and blow that one up to fill up the space or has the paper hardened to prevent that? Guess you could try rewetting it.


----------

